# Info needed about Newton County Deer Lease



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

Needing some info on a 10000 acre lease in newton off of hwy 87 called East Tex hunting club. I went out this weekend and checked it out but didn't see all of it and only met 2 members. Anyone know anything about this lease or its members? Any and all help will be much appreciated.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

My cousin hunted out there 15 yrs ago, good bucks if they get a chance to grow up, bunch of outlaws in that area back then.


----------



## marshman1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't know about that one, but my club in south Jasper county will probably have a few openings this year. I see you live in Orange, I do too and it takes me about 20 minutes from my driveway to the main gate.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Beware of white oak,east tex,south nickleson hunting clubs off highway 87. Lots of outlaws and if its brown its down type stuff. South nickleson had trucks driving around all night and seen 3 deer all year. All the leases are over priced really 1800/family u can go west. Hogs are every where they will damage all your stuff.


----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys for the heads up, I went out there to checked it out and got the same feeling. All the stands were shooting distance (200yds) and all available we're not so good. Also that night some sketchy members family came out to hangout and rumors of them stealing our coolers and shine had us alert all night.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't heard of that one. I hunt east Texas though. I wouldn't worry about the distance between stands. 200 yrds is plenty as long as they are set up smart. As thick as east Texas is you tend to hunt where you can. Like was said, they tend to be more of meat hunts and you can get all the pork you want. The main thing is make sure they enforce the rules. That makes all the difference. If the land manager is more worried about setting up his stand, than helping everyone else out, its probably going to have issues. I usually find a issue that I know is against the rules and just bring it up. Not about the other members, but about how I want to hunt. If the LM at least looks into it, I will stay on awhile. If they just blow it off, I'm gone. The one I'm on right now kicked three people off last year for rule violations, im good with that. Most the places I have been on the people paying are great. They are in the same boat as you. It's the locals who think the land belongs to them because they have hunted it since they were kids; you have to watch out for. Every lease I have been on trespassers and poachers have been a problem.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've hunted E Tex all my life, I would RUN from a lease with a 200yrd distance...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

crawdaddct said:


> I haven't heard of that one. I hunt east Texas though. *I wouldn't worry about the distance between stands. 200 yrds is plenty as long as they are set up smart.* As thick as east Texas is you tend to hunt where you can. Like was said, they tend to be more of meat hunts and you can get all the pork you want. The main thing is make sure they enforce the rules. That makes all the difference. If the land manager is more worried about setting up his stand, than helping everyone else out, its probably going to have issues. I usually find a issue that I know is against the rules and just bring it up. Not about the other members, but about how I want to hunt. If the LM at least looks into it, I will stay on awhile. If they just blow it off, I'm gone. The one I'm on right now kicked three people off last year for rule violations, im good with that. Most the places I have been on the people paying are great. They are in the same boat as you. It's the locals who think the land belongs to them because they have hunted it since they were kids; you have to watch out for. Every lease I have been on trespassers and poachers have been a problem.


I would worry BIG TIME about stands being 200 yards away... If you can shoot a deer under your neighbors feeder, you are too close. lol

There are quite a few leases out there like this and its amazing that more people are not accidently shot.

200 yards means you could hear the person next to you cough, fart, shuffle around, talk on the phone, etc.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

There are some open spots on the lease I'm on. South Jasper county. Great camp area, good folks and rules are enforced.
Every camper has water, electricity and sewer. LM tries to keep stands 3-400yds apart.
3800acs MLD-1.
PM for more info or questions.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

200 yrds is usually the minimum is all I was saying. Most guys search for something more secluded. Like me and my brother are 200 yrds apart on one of our two stands. But our shooting lanes are in diferent direction covering separate bottoms. Nothing dangerouse about it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

crawdaddct said:


> 200 yrds is usually the minimum is all I was saying. Most guys search for something more secluded. Like me and my brother are 200 yrds apart on one of our two stands. But our shooting lanes are in diferent direction covering separate bottoms. Nothing dangerouse about it.


Oh, I can hunt within 200 yards of someone that I know and trust and we preplan on everything. I've done it many many times.

But that place is 10,000 acres... probably has 80-100 members.... total strangers.... Would you trust a complete stranger to be hunting 200 yards from you? No way Jose!

Alot of places take a pipeline or a road and just put box blinds every 200 yards... Thats just weird to me. Not even considering safety... its just not cool watching your neighbor pick his nose, without even having to use binocs lol

I do prefer ETX over any other region though. Beautiful country, especially when you get in those deep hardwood creek bottoms. Best place in the world to take a nap too.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Oh, I can hunt within 200 yards of someone that I know and trust and we preplan on everything. I've done it many many times.
> 
> But that place is 10,000 acres... probably has 80-100 members.... total strangers.... Would you trust a complete stranger to be hunting 200 yards from you? No way Jose!
> 
> ...


Thats a bit much. I guess im lucky on my lease. There are a lot of hunters, but all season I only saw three other hunters that were not related to me. Even opening weekend, stands were empty. Its amazing to me that people dont hunt the bottoms more. They all want to set up on a pipeline or road. Find a good bottom, throw out a little corn and you will see some deer. It is Beatiful country.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

crawdaddct said:


> Thats a bit much. I guess im lucky on my lease. There are a lot of hunters, but all season I only saw three other hunters that were not related to me. Even opening weekend, stands were empty. Its amazing to me that people dont hunt the bottoms more. They all want to set up on a pipeline or road. Find a good bottom, throw out a little corn and you will see some deer. It is Beatiful country.


Its all about accessibility and the notion that they can SEE further, so they will see more deer.

That may be the case in South and Central Texas, but not East. At least not with hunting pressure anyway.

I prefer bumping over into bottoms... Cooler temps, more shadows, closer shots, more movement.

The last couple of years I have been a little spoiled hunting ETX pastures that you can see a mile or more and you can see alot of deer... but there is no hunting pressure either.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm glad I saw this. Because if I were ever to end up in the Pineywoods (when hell freezes over) and someone set up a stand 200 yards from my stand, we would have a problem. I was unaware that this is the "norm" in East Texas. Good Luck to yall.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> I'm glad I saw this. Because if I were ever to end up in the Pineywoods (when hell freezes over) and someone set up a stand 200 yards from my stand, we would have a problem. I was unaware that this is the "norm" in East Texas. Good Luck to yall.


I wouldnt call it the "norm" but I have seen plenty of places that do it. Because the trees and brush is so thick in this region, any open lanes such as roads, pipelines or clearcut edges, folks tend to want to cram as many blinds into these areas as much as possible just because of its accessibilty and frankly cuz you can actually SEE a considerable distance.

You will notice in ETX vs STX that there are more people per acre than down south.... which is why its cheaper.

Im still kinda wierded out that in South Texas, people just stare down a scendaro to a feeder 300 yards away. Thats boring.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*South Texas Is Boring*



justinsfa said:


> Im still kinda wierded out that in South Texas, people just stare down a scendaro to a feeder 300 yards away. Thats boring.


I'm not sure who you have been talking to about South Texas, but that statement makes you sound ignorant.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> I'm not sure who you have been talking to about South Texas, but that statement makes you sound ignorant.


Just forming my own stereotype. Don't get your panties in a wad.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

I was on a lease off of 87 2 years ago. I was shown all these pics of real nice bucks and was told that it was heavily managed. I call bs. I missed opening weekend but someone didn't miss hunting out if my stand. Went up the next weekend and door was **** but chair was moved to other side of stand, windows opened and food wrappers on the floor.


----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I found another lease a bit closer with what I believe has a lot better people and management . Not as big and not as many hunters, my buddy picked out a spot that was already cleared from year before and I choose the thicket for both my stands with about 1000 yard for myself . I could barely get my four wheeler into it but about 100 yards in it turned into heaven. Here is some of the work I have done clearing and some pics of the deer I have caught on camera. Putting up a 4x8 box stand this weekend , hope it do t scare the deer off . I have always wanted one but they just stand out so much I opted to hunt ladder stands.


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

I use to hunt East Texas years ago and I got tired of people stealing my feeders and one year some one stole 2 5x5 tower stands from me and a buddy. Im not saying all leases are like that in East Texas but I am glad I went down South to hunt.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

OK


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

wet dreams said:


> I've hunted E Tex all my life, I would RUN from a lease with a 200yrd distance...


I live in East Texas and have a good friend that owns 200 acres in Newton County. Said I could have the lease for free. Told him Newton and Sabine counties were not worth it if they paid you to take it.

That said I love hunting the hardwood bottoms here.
Nothing finer than a good shotgun and getting up close and personal
with the deer.
I have killed more deer and good ones in East Texas than most people kill in 
a lifetime. You have to get off the beaten path and down in the thicket with them. 
Killed a cull deer last year farthest shot I have made in years about 80 yards with a 32-40. Ninety five percent or better are 50 yards or closer with double aught out of a 16 gauge.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually #1s are the only blu whistlers made in a 16ga UNLESS you load your own


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

wet dreams said:


> Actually #1s are the only blu whistlers made in a 16ga UNLESS you load your own


Started loading 16 gauge buckshot in the 70's with a Lee Classic Loader
one at a time and still do today. I am serious when it comes to my shotgun loads and have perfected loads for my guns. Boxes are labeled for this shotgun or that shotgun. If I ever loose my recipe book I am screwed. There is 40 years of data in it. 
I load my own and have cases of double aught and #4 buck as well.
All my loads have been tested by BPI. I have a sweet little BPS that
put 8 out 8 in a paper plate at 50 steps. Many a deer has met their fate 
to that little gun.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

If you are interested in reloading buckshot in any gauge it has recipes from 10 gauge to 410.
This is a great little manual to start with.
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Buckshot-Loading-Manual-4th-ed/productinfo/00MBUCK/


----------

